# Giới thiệu website tìm việc làm lương hấp dẫn dành cho phụ nữ



## HRchannels (15 Tháng chín 2021)

*HRchannels là một headhunter hàng đầu tại Việt Nam. * Website: hrchannels chấm com











 Có thể bạn chưa biết về dịch vụ headhunter - mời bạn tham khảo. 

 Về cơ bản bạn có thể hiểu, headhunter là một đơn vị doanh nghiệp chuyên  tuyển dụng các vị trí quản lý cấp cao, các vị trí khó tuyển cho doanh  nghiệp. Ví dụ: Tuyển CEO, CMO Trưởng phòng Marketing, tuyển Giám đốc nhà  máy, Giám đốc Vận hành ( COO), Kỹ sư lọc hóa dầu,....

 Thường những vị trí này đăng tuyển trên các trang tuyển dụng thông  thường rất khó tìm được ứng viên phù hợp hoặc thời gian tuyển dụng rất  lâu. 

 Vì vậy, headhunter ra đời để kết nối giữa doanh nghiệp và người tìm việc. 

 Bật mí cho bạn, Headhunter thường sẽ bảo vệ lợi ích cho người tìm việc,  không thu bất kỳ loại phí từ phía ứng viên và luôn tìm kiếm việc làm phù  hợp cho ứng viên để đảm bảo người tìm việc được tuyển dụng nhanh chóng  và làm việc lâu dài tại Doanh nghiệp. 

 Bạn tìm kiếm việc làm tại website và ứng tuyển trực tiếp việc làm nào phù hợp.

 Nếu không bạn có thể gửi CV trực tiếp về mail: 

 Hotline: 08. 3636. 1080

 Địa chỉ: Tòa MD Complex, 68 Nguyễn Cơ Thạch, Nam Từ Liêm, Hà Nội, Việt Nam

*HRchannels - Headhunter -  Dịch vụ tuyển dụng cao cấp








*


----------



## HRchannels (22 Tháng chín 2021)

Công việc chính của một trưởng phòng kinh doanh là gì?​


----------



## huongbtph (11 Tháng mười 2021)

em không có bằng tiếng anh liệu có thể xin được cv ổn định k ạ


----------

